
Scala: A software tool for microtonic, macrotonic and other alternative tunings - thanatropism
http://www.huygens-fokker.org/scala/
======
donut
> Scala is written in the programming language Ada.

Huh!

------
tprice7
Also see Sevish's scale workshop:

[https://sevish.com/scaleworkshop/](https://sevish.com/scaleworkshop/)

It has the most useful bits of functionality of Scala, with a simpler UI, and
as a web rather than desktop application.

------
tprice7
edit: weirdly the parent comment of my comment has disappeared and now my
comment has been moved to a top level comment and appears to be apropos of
nothing. Oh well.

I'm pretty sure this predated the programming language. I can't find a source
on when Scala (the microtuning one) first appeared but it existed when I first
got into this stuff around 2004, and I didn't have the impression it was new
at the time.

~~~
cannam
Scala was familiar enough by 2003 that I referred to it as a known utility
(rather than a new thing) in a post to the mailing list for a different
project in June that year. It's obviously a niche application, but I suppose
within that niche it's probably still more familiar than the language, if not
as familiar as the opera house.

From my perspective as a Linux user and developer, one problem with it was the
non-commercial-only licence which, while obviously reasonable, prevented it
from being packaged in many Linux distributions. If it wasn't for that, your
"apt-get install scala" might well be installing this application rather than
the programming language.

~~~
walkingolof
There are many things name `Scala`, for example, the productivity suite for
the Amiga.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scala_(company)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scala_\(company\))

~~~
flurdy
Not to forget the Milan opera house [1].

Or my favourite restaurant in Ibiza. [2][3]

Though I did grow up with Scala the company on my tv as the local cable tv
company was powered by it. Now I work most of the time using Scala the
programming language.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Scala](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Scala)

[2] [http://la-scala.com](http://la-scala.com)

[3]
[https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g664638-d100...](https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g664638-d1001540-Reviews-
La_Scala-Ibiza_Town_Ibiza_Balearic_Islands.html)

------
mastazi
The list of export formats is really impressive. It's interesting to note that
Hauptwerk (a pipe organ software emulator) is among the supported targets;
some early organs used historical temperaments which sound different compared
to equal temperament and some of those had split keys [1][2].

[1] This is an example of meantone organ with split sharps
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GhAuZH6phs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GhAuZH6phs)

[2] This is an explanation of Meantone and split keys
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBxC-
Egr73w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBxC-Egr73w)

------
enriquto
It would be very useful if there were compiled binaries for android phones,
which many people use nowadays to tune their instruments.

------
AzzieElbab
All things scala are music to my ears

------
manojlds
I mostly don't care about naming clashes, but this is asinine.

Edit - looks like this is as old as Scala the programming language.

------
nyokodo
Is it also binary incompatible between minor versions and have a standard
library full of abandoned PhD projects?

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

